# Sourdough Cheese Biscuits



## disco (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't often post the food I make that isn't smoked but these biscuits turned out so well, I had to share.

If you don't have a sourdough starter, tsk. Start one!

The ingredients are:

3/4 cup flour
1/4 cup whole wheat flour
1/4 tsp baking soda
1/4 tsp salt
2 tsp baking powder
1/3 cup cold butter
1 cup sourdough starter
1 1/2 cup sharp cheddar cheese, grated

I mixed the flours, baking soda, baking powder, and salt together in a bowl.













cheese biscuit 02.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 7, 2016






I cut the butter in with a pastry blender until there were pea size chunks of butter.













cheese biscuit 03.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 7, 2016






I mixed the sourdough starter in until I had a ragged dough.













cheese biscuit 04.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 7, 2016






I turned the dough onto a floured counter and pressed it flat. I spread the cheese over the dough. I folded the dough in half and pressed down. I rotated the dough 1/4 turn and pressed down. I repeated turning and pressing down until I had pressed down 10 times.













cheese biscuit 05.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 7, 2016


















cheese biscuit 06.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 7, 2016


















cheese biscuit 07.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 7, 2016






I flattened the dough to 3/4 inch thick and cut it with a biscuit cutter.













cheese biscuit 08.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 7, 2016






I put them on an ungreased cookie sheet and baked at 425 for 12 to 15 minutes (I took all 15 this time).













cheese biscuit 09.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 7, 2016


















cheese biscuit 10.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 7, 2016






Take them off the baking sheet with a spatula.

Here is the final shot before this biscuit mysteriously disappeared.













cheese biscuit 11.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 7, 2016






*The Verdict*

Sourdough and cheese just go together. These biscuits had a great texture and the flavour of the cheese made them incredible. I will be making the best breakfast sandwiches from this recipe.

Disco


----------



## tropics (Mar 7, 2016)

Disco they look great the melted butter gave you a point. I haven't tried to make a sourdough culture,so something for me to look up thanks

Richie


----------



## disco (Mar 7, 2016)

tropics said:


> Disco they look great the melted butter gave you a point. I haven't tried to make a sourdough culture,so something for me to look up thanks
> 
> Richie


Thanks for the point, Richie. Making a sourdough starter is easy, if I can do it, anyone can. The easiest way is to get a cup from a friend who already has a starter. If you want to know how to do it from scratch, let me know.


----------



## dward51 (Mar 7, 2016)

Disco said:


> Here is the final shot before this biscuit mysteriously disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that makes them "magic" sourdough biscuits!!!!!  They "magically" disappear just like that.   

Looks great.  I wish I had starter culture and could give this a try also


----------



## disco (Mar 7, 2016)

dward51 said:


> I guess that makes them "magic" sourdough biscuits!!!!!  They "magically" disappear just like that.
> 
> Looks great.  I wish I had starter culture and could give this a try also


Thanks for the kind words. The biscuits do indeed disappear.

If you ask your friends it may surprise you how many have a starter and would be willing to give you a cup.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 7, 2016)

Great thread Disco, them sure look tasty !  I wish I could bake & had a start of that !


----------



## disco (Mar 8, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Great thread Disco, them sure look tasty ! I wish I could bake & had a start of that !


Har! If I can bake, anyone can! Thanks for the kind words.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Mar 8, 2016)

Great lookin bibbits. Every time I ever tried cheese bibbits, all the oil from the cheese dropped out and they were not so good. Is the sour dough the difference or do you have some magic up your sleeve?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2016)

Okay now I have to make biscuits tonight! 

Looks great! 

Points!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2016)

Awesome looking biscuits Disco!!

I'm sitting here thinking how many ways I could eat those.

Eggs, sausage, bacon. 

But with just butter they look delicious!!








Al


----------



## disco (Mar 8, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Great lookin bibbits. Every time I ever tried cheese bibbits, all the oil from the cheese dropped out and they were not so good. Is the sour dough the difference or do you have some magic up your sleeve?


They turned out fine. I am guessing there are two reasons. First, I grated the cheese so that it was quite coarse. It seems to melt in place and throw less oil into the biscuit. See this picture, the cheese is melted in pieces.













DSC05428.JPG



__ disco
__ Mar 8, 2016






Also, sourdough biscuits are a bit more bread like than regular biscuits, they are a touch chewier. Therefore, I think the dough stands up to the cheese better than the lighter biscuit batter.

As I say, these are just guesses but the biscuits are great anyway.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Okay now I have to make biscuits tonight!
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> Points!


Har! I thought I was the only one who would see a picture of food and immediately want it.

Thanks for the point, Case.


SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking biscuits Disco!!
> 
> I'm sitting here thinking how many ways I could eat those.
> 
> ...


I'm way ahead of you, Al. Here are the sausage biscuits I had for breakfast today.













DSC05429.JPG



__ disco
__ Mar 8, 2016






Thanks for the points!

Disco


----------

